# Cushion Bench Shoe Rack



## Nexrus (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello 

I'm looking for a plan for one of these. I'm not sure what this piece is officially called, but I can't seem to find plans for anything similar to it on Google.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

It's pretty straight forward. I've never actually built from a plan. I've taken ideas then designed my own. Takes awhile for most to learn but worth it. I doubt you'll find a plan but it's possible. In the meantime, try drawing it out by hand. Good luck.


----------



## Nexrus (Jul 9, 2012)

You're right, it does seem pretty straight forward for the most part. The only part I feel a little confused about are the shelves in which the shoes are sitting in. What technique did they use to lock those boards together?


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

Nexrus said:


> You're right, it does seem pretty straight forward for the most part. The only part I feel a little confused about are the shelves in which the shoes are sitting in. What technique did they use to lock those boards together?


There are a few ways... dowels, pocket screws, dado joint, etc. I know it looks cool to have a cubby for each shoe but if I were to build this, I'd make the cubbies big enough for the pair of shoes, not individual ones.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

To make the cubbie, you could use slots. Cut two panels of plythe same size. Cut a notch in the center of each panel, stopping at the center, then slide the two notches together.

+1 on fitting a pair of shoes.


----------



## Nexrus (Jul 9, 2012)

So Ive started looking at materials today. I initially wanted to go with birch plywood but it seems it's out of my price range. Instead I'm looking at this

I've never worked with this before so I had a few questions.
How easy is I to work with? Drilling, cutting etc. Does it crack easily?
Does veneer stick to the edges well?
How does it look painted?
Is there a particular join that I should use when building?


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

Nexrus said:


> So Ive started looking at materials today. I initially wanted to go with birch plywood but it seems it's out of my price range. Instead I'm looking at this
> 
> I've never worked with this before so I had a few questions.
> How easy is I to work with? Drilling, cutting etc. Does it crack easily?
> ...


I'm not a fan of particle board. If you screw into the edges, yes it will most likely split or expand. It'll also dull your blades fairly quickly due to the amount of glue and resins in it. I use birch veneer for any paint grade projects and trim in poplar. 

In looking at this again, I'd make all the horizontal shelves one piece then make the vertical pieces the small ones, not the other way around... except for the sides of course. Doing the half-cutout and sliding them together as previously mentioned is also a good way but does take a bit of accuracy to work and look good. If I were building this, I'd use through-dowels in the upper vertical supports, going through the shelf and into the lower supports. That's the beauty of woodworking, in many projects, there is no right or wrong way to do something, there are just options.


----------



## cSteve (Jul 3, 2012)

Nexrus said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking for a plan for one of these. I'm not sure what this piece is officially called, but I can't seem to find plans for anything similar to it on Google.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Note the second bay from the left. The one without a shoe. It appears as if the internals that hold the shoes are removable.The horizontal has a 50% cut in the back, The verticals a 50% cut in the front. The whole thing fits together like a puzzle and slides into the open full bay.

Even the top row looks like it is free floating. It's just a huge box with some stock trim on the edges. Note the support foot in the center. Particle board will be fine if you do a nice paint job.

Between my wife and three kids, I would need 12 of these to hold all their shoes. ;-) Maybe more.


----------



## Fuddmaster (Jan 25, 2012)

I found this when searching for shoe racks. Did anyone end up finding plans? If not I'm gonna just draw it up and make one


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuddmaster said:


> I found this when searching for shoe racks. Did anyone end up finding plans? If not I'm gonna just draw it up and make one


+1 - Looking for the same.


----------



## Nexrus (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys. I never ended up finding one so I just kind of winged it. Instead of making a partition for just one shoe, I made a section that would hold both (thought it looked better and required less work). 

The hardest challenge for me was finding a cushion that fit the bench I made... so unless you have someone that can make a custom cushion you may want to find a cushion that you like and base your dimensions off that. 

Attached are a couple of images. I'm not very good at staining so the 2nd picture doesn't do the piece any justice - it was very beautiful before I tried to finish it. If you like what I made I can take some measurements and post them.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Nexrus said:


> Hey guys. I never ended up finding one so I just kind of winged it. Instead of making a partition for just one shoe, I made a section that would hold both (thought it looked better and required less work).
> 
> The hardest challenge for me was finding a cushion that fit the bench I made... so unless you have someone that can make a custom cushion you may want to find a cushion that you like and base your dimensions off that.
> 
> Attached are a couple of images. I'm not very good at staining so the 2nd picture doesn't do the piece any justice - it was very beautiful before I tried to finish it. If you like what I made I can take some measurements and post them.


Turned out great. I like the idea.

Mark


----------



## Fuddmaster (Jan 25, 2012)

Nexrus said:


> Hey guys. I never ended up finding one so I just kind of winged it. Instead of making a partition for just one shoe, I made a section that would hold both (thought it looked better and required less work).
> 
> The hardest challenge for me was finding a cushion that fit the bench I made... so unless you have someone that can make a custom cushion you may want to find a cushion that you like and base your dimensions off that.
> 
> Attached are a couple of images. I'm not very good at staining so the 2nd picture doesn't do the piece any justice - it was very beautiful before I tried to finish it. If you like what I made I can take some measurements and post them.


Nice job!!! Looks good!


----------

